# Woman shits/menstruates on ISIS flag.



## SFW (Aug 26, 2014)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2014/08/25/Egyptian-Feminist-Poops-on-ISIS-Flag


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

unedited GDI

couple thoughts...
1- this lady just asked to be looking over her shoulder as long as she lives in the middle east. Seems like a pretty poor decison unless she has a plan to move in her pretty near future. 
2- what's up with the assault riffle behind her? Nothing saids anti ISIS then an automatic weapon.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that is art


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 26, 2014)

hawt


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

The bleeder i would not object to violating


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2014)

...What ???   No Vomit ???


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> The bleeder i would not object to violating



........  me some too ..........


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2014)

Skeet skeet skeet

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> couple thoughts...
> *1- this lady just asked to be looking over her shoulder as long as she lives in the middle east. Seems like a pretty poor decison unless she has a plan to move in her pretty near future. *
> 2- what's up with the assault riffle behind her? Nothing saids anti ISIS then an automatic weapon.



Even if she moves, I'd say she's a target forever.


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2014)

Curt James said:


> Even if she moves, I'd say she's a target forever.



....it all plays into ISIS hands, fear is what terror is, and terror is what they want for Americans to feel, they want us to fear them. You couldn't kill enough of these guys to please me....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

Curt James said:


> Even if she moves, I'd say she's a target forever.



Sure but i would still get of the fundamentalists hotbed so i could sleep at nightm


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 26, 2014)

charley said:


> ....it all plays into ISIS hands, fear is what terror is, and terror is what they want for Americans to feel, they want us to fear them. You couldn't kill enough of these guys to please me....



This right here.  Those stupid fucks want everyone to live in fear of them.  And it works for the most part.  I say to the ISIS fags "Bring it, cunts!"


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 26, 2014)

what if we announce that we decided to become an islamic state and close our boarders to all middles east travelers, and say you win congrats. they dont need to know its not true. that should at least end our involvement with them right


----------



## maniclion (Aug 26, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> what if we announce that we decided to become an islamic state and close our boarders to all middles east travelers, and say you win congrats. they dont need to know its not true. that should at least end our involvement with them right



I'm hoping ISIL/ISIS gives terror such a foul stench that even the most Jihadi of muslims denounces use of it's tactics, that or they all just kill each other in some kind of convoluted mexican standoff:

http://youtu.be/IHQr0HCIN2w


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2014)

I those those chick's style. Not into blood or shit, but hey, it makes a statement.


----------



## Watson (Aug 26, 2014)

Sil needs to photoshop Azzas head onto the pic, then post it on al jazeera with his toowomba address....not that would be fucken funny....


----------



## SFW (Aug 26, 2014)

Why is Rambo so quiet in this thread?


----------



## uberdawg (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice. I would donate money to help have leaflets of this picture dropped all over Iraq..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2014)

ISIS or the cops in furgeson, they are all trying to make us live in fear......


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 27, 2014)

SFW said:


> Why is Rambo so quiet in this thread?


Why wouldn't I be lol ISIS deserves death and torture, shitting on their flag doesn't do it for me.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 27, 2014)

in for nukes, I noticed most middle east home dont have glass windows we could help with that


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2014)

Very nice! A pic is worth a thousand words.


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2014)

We should all create videos using their flag as a nut rag/Spankerchief. My loads are small because of the tren but still. 

The Lube must be Bacon grease. 

Just imagine all of the publicity it would get? 

dozens of LHJO vids and flags being soaked up with jizz.

Then someone forwards the thread to Al jazeera or CNN.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 27, 2014)

SFW said:


> We should all create videos using their flag as a nut rag/Spankerchief. My loads are small because of the tren but still.
> 
> The Lube must be Bacon grease.
> 
> ...



They would mock our pathetic loads 
Compulsive lhjo and aas abuse has left my loads very small.  Surely they would claim Allah gave them superior love cannons


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 27, 2014)

Why did I click this knowing that something like this was going to be up. That mental image isn't going anywhere :/


----------



## maniclion (Aug 27, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> This right here.  Those stupid fucks want everyone to live in fear of them.  And it works for the most part.  I say to the ISIS fags "Bring it, cunts!"



Works for the most part?  They have flipped our world into a facists wet dream...Arlo tell them how it used to be lest they forget:

http://youtu.be/MUa7_T7heNo


----------

